# Tri-State Indoor Champs Warm-up Nov.3&4



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

Hello On-road racers,



We are up and running now nearly full swing. Getting product in shop weekly to get sales going to ensure we will be around for years to come.



We have set a date for our first special race event. It will be November 3rd and 4th. *Tri-State Indoor Champs Warm-up.*

I do realize this is the weekend right after the Classic at the Gate. This will be a great opportunity to get practice for the Indoor champs coming up very soon. Our track has turned out to be pretty awesome as seen by the testimony of the racers that have been there so far. We will be taking a consensus from those that will be attending as to the format. Some have expressed an interest in all day practice on Saturday and then 3 qualifiers and main on Sunday. Normally we have Oval racing on Saturday but with the 2nd BRL Series Oval race that weekend at CEFX Raceway it works out great for us at Tri-State. This format sounds good to me with the possibility of one or two mock qualifiers on Saturday evening to see how every stacks up, then a couple more hours of practice to prepare for racing on Sunday. Hours on Saturday under this format would be 10:00am to 10:00pm for a lot of quality practice. Sunday, doors would open at 9:00am and start racing at 12:00 noon as to get done so everyone would have time to travel home. 

I have talked with Paul at Parma and he has commited to coming with a few racers. I will post room info in next day or two. We look forward to putting on a good race for the On Road racers.

John and Roger


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Who is this Paul character?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

I just spoke with Paul. He tells my you'll be changing your username to justanotherslowguy after this warm-up.  Yeah, we'll see you out there, young man.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

got a link?


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

where is tri-state raceway?

What classes / rules?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

airborn said:


> where is tri-state raceway?


Cincinnati, OH


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Seth, Garth 
THis is an excelent track Brand new carpet, nice hobby shop, big pits. can't go wrong attending this race!!


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

well the 5 hour drive is a downer. The track sounds nice, would like to try it. I would only be able to only go on Sunday, it wouldnt be fun for me with the drive.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

what do you drive like you do on the track 40 the whole way? I think that it was about a 3hr drive for us doing 75/80. but I could be wrong I was just the passenger. Talk to Brian tommorrow and ask him he drove


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

I think we have the classes all lined up.



*Sedan*

Stock (brushed and 17.5)

13.5 brushless

19turn brushed and 10.5

Open mod…needs 3 or more to run

Rubber tire…. Stock (brushed and 17.5)…needs 8 entries or more

*12th scale*

Stock (brushed and 17.5)

13.5 brushless

19turn brushed and 10.5

Open mod… needs 3 or more to run



Again format will be practice all day Saturday with one or two mock qualifiers on Saturday evening. Saturday hours 10 to 10.

Sunday open at 9:00 and racing to begin at noon. Three qualifiers and main.

Entry fee for the 2 days is $40.00 for first class and $10.00 for second.

For those that can only make it on Sunday the entry fee will be $30.00 and $10.00 for second class.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Looks as though Paul Cicarello and Chris Goetze will be in attendance and possibly some other racers from the Cleveland area will be attending. :woohoo:


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

onefastdude said:


> Looks as though Paul Cicarello and Chris Goetze will be in attendance and possibly some other racers from the Cleveland area will be attending. :woohoo:


We will be there!!! Can't wait!!
Paul


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

airborn said:


> well the 5 hour drive is a downer. The track sounds nice, would like to try it. I would only be able to only go on Sunday, it wouldnt be fun for me with the drive.


5 hour drive? From Ft wayne indiana? If it takes you 5 hours you will get a lot of tickets for going well below the posted minimum speed limit...lol 

Even MAPQUEST ***which is Notorious for Overstating time** says its 3 hour drive to fairfield from Ft wayne..


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Kenwood said:


> 5 hour drive? From Ft wayne indiana? If it takes you 5 hours you will get a lot of tickets for going well below the posted minimum speed limit...lol
> 
> Even MAPQUEST ***which is Notorious for Overstating time** says its 3 hour drive to fairfield from Ft wayne..


well i guess I was thinking in 1/10th scale or some thing.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

airborn said:


> well i guess I was thinking in 1/10th scale or some thing.


 LOL You should come down and run.. I only posted that because I drove from here to Ft wayne last friday.. And I started a lot further south than tri state... Took me ~ 3 hours including stopping and eating.. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

For those that can only make it on Sunday the entry fee will be $30.00 and $10.00 for second class.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

John Foister said:


> For those that can only make it on Sunday the entry fee will be $30.00 and $10.00 for second class.


Thanks John for all of your time and effort in building us an awesome race track, As far as I know Ian R. and Myself will be there sunday morning. It will be cool watching super fast guys like paulie, eli, and all the others....... 

Hope to see a lot of people out to support the tri state race track, :woohoo: 

CD Wells,


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

airborn said:


> well i guess I was thinking in 1/10th scale or some thing.


Nah, you was just allowing time to stop and replace the EA-3 parts in you truck every couple of miles  , 
How serious are you about going? I routinely make the trip to Cincy in the Spring 4 or 5 times a month to race bikes, I can be to Cincy in about 2 1/2 hours at a moderate over the limit pace.


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

Miller Time said:


> Nah, you was just allowing time to stop and replace the EA-3 parts in you truck every couple of miles  ,
> How serious are you about going? I routinely make the trip to Cincy in the Spring 4 or 5 times a month to race bikes, I can be to Cincy in about 2 1/2 hours at a moderate over the limit pace.


Hey ken the truth isnt funny. I talked to my wife about it and well it just would not be a good thing for me to do this Sunday. If maybe i had a month to plan it I know I would have been able to go. No big deal I will go next year or when they have another big race maybe.

seth


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Monti007 said:


> Cincinnati, OH


A little more specific such as street address and zip code so we can find it on mapquest, and I think there may be a few of us from Fort Wayne.


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

TriState Hobbies and Raceway
3379 Dixie Hwy. 
Hamilton, OH 45015


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

This weekend will be awesome. I hate to miss it, but there is no way around it this weekend. I will see everyone next weekend.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Will there be a Panzica sighting this weekend?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Goetz said:


> Will there be a Panzica sighting this weekend?


I will be around for sure, I will try to race some 1/12 if time allows it.

-Monti-


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

RBLove said:


> This weekend will be awesome. I hate to miss it, but there is no way around it this weekend. I will see everyone next weekend.


No RBLove?


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

CDW35 said:


> No RBLove?


CDW, Nope. Sucks dude. My wife is working Saturday and I am working Sunday. Plus I was gone 4 days last week and need to spend some time with kids. I should be down on Wednesday and then again Sunday.

Monti, Lay it down on them.

CG, Get that car dialed in at Tri-State :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Any restrictions on traction compound?


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

No restrictions...........Paragon, Niftech, Traction Action, Jack the Gripper, TQ Products.......


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

I want to thank *all the racers* that came out for our Inaugural Fall Classic. Special thanks to Paul and Chris for making the trip down. Sean and Ken from Fort Wayne and Moe for making the trip. The qualifing was fierce. Unfortunately the power went out right after the qualifing was done and we were ready to run the mains. The power did come back on and we ran the mains but some had to leave. Paul I will send you your TQ plaque out this week, I forgot to give it to you before you left.

Stay tuned for info on our December Race.


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

December Race??? Nice!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

John Foister said:


> I want to thank *all the racers* that came out for our Inaugural Fall Classic. Special thanks to Paul and Chris for making the trip down. Sean and Ken from Fort Wayne and Moe for making the trip. The qualifing was fierce. Unfortunately the power went out right after the qualifing was done and we were ready to run the mains. The power did come back on and we ran the mains but some had to leave. Paul I will send you your TQ plaque out this week, I forgot to give it to you before you left.
> 
> Stay tuned for info on our December Race.


Good times John! It was worth the drive and the wait in the dark. A nice big open track with great lighting and NO POLES! Not a bad spot on the driver's stand, or in the pits, and great music. Plus that truing/blow off station is freakin' brilliant. This is a top quality facility with a lot of the usual suspects from the Dayton/Cincy area, who made strangers feel welcome. We'll definitely be back, and bring more with us. Thanks, and keep it up.

-Sean


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

John,

Thanks for putting on a great race. We had a blast!! The track and hobby shop was awesome. We will be back soon.

Paul


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Great Venue, Good sportsmanship, great driving by Eli, Ian, and David to manuveor around me, over and over again. 

Looking forward to venturing back again.


----------

